# Just started getting into e-Bikes



## RGMTB (Aug 22, 2016)

So I have to tell ya, I was not expecting to have so much fun! Totally non believer and kind of a jerk even when it came to the topic of e-Bikes. Whelp, I was wrong and really glad I gave them a shot. I'll be doing a lot me e-bike riding. If you're interested, check out my first video on the topic.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Surprised that you are surprised. I don't think there is anyone who ever added a motor to something and thought it wasn't more fun! Especially if it's triggered by the pedals - it's like waking up and finding out you are 2x to 3x as strong as you were the day before. I'm trying to think of someone who rode a moto and said "that wasn't fun". It's probably happened, but personally I've never seen it.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I think all sorts of motorized vehicles are super fun. 

-Walt


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

GiantTurd said:


> I prefer this one, does 50mph, why would you want an ebike that was so slow?
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1270196288/new-carbon-suv-e-bike/description


I'm no fan of e-bikes but it clearly lists the top speed is 15.5 MPH for the 250W version and 18 MPH for the 50W version.


----------



## RGMTB (Aug 22, 2016)

JACKL said:


> Surprised that you are surprised. I don't think there is anyone who ever added a motor to something and thought it wasn't more fun! Especially if it's triggered by the pedals - it's like waking up and finding out you are 2x to 3x as strong as you were the day before. I'm trying to think of someone who rode a moto and said "that wasn't fun". It's probably happened, but personally I've never seen it.


I've just been riding non-motorized bikes for so long that I really didn't think I would take to this kind of riding so fast. It was quite fun and I hope to do it more often.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Congrats on being surprised!

More juice please!


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

I rode my wife's e-bike a few weeks ago, with a major portion of the ride consisting of a long tedious fire road climb (6000 feet of elevation gain total). I loved the Levo on that ride. 

I also rode it once over the Thanksgiving holiday break in Sedona. I traveled with a group of four other families with kids. Three of us "dads" brought our mountain bikes with us. A fourth "dad" did not because he's not a mountain biker, but he nonetheless wanted try mountain biking with the rest of us dads. So I lent the fourth dad my Stumpjumper FSR Evo 29, while I rode my wife's Levo (I don't mind someone else crashing my Stumpy, as I've crashed on it many times before. But I think my wife would be upset if someone crashed her Levo for the first time, and it wasn't her  ). 

The Levo did a great job riding around. But honestly, I was a little bummed riding the Levo in Sedona. Part of the fun in Sedona is trying to tackle some of the rocky step ups and the very short, punchy climb sections after a dip or drop in the trail. The Levo made it too easy. After 2 hours, I felt like I hadn't even ridden. And while under normal circumstances, I guess I wouldn't complain about that, I had come to Sedona to literally get exhausted with riding.  I missed my Stumpy. So I was glad when the fourth dad decided not to join us for the rest of the rides, and I got my Stumpy back for the remainder of our vacation. 

In sum, I think the Levo's great for some types of rides, not so great for others, at least for me...


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Overall, I think e-bikes are a great bike to have in the quiver. I'm glad my wife is 5'8", and I'm 5'10", so her bike fits me.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

RGMTB said:


> So I have to tell ya, I was not expecting to have so much fun! Totally non believer and kind of a jerk even when it came to the topic of e-Bikes. Whelp, I was wrong and really glad I gave them a shot. I'll be doing a lot me e-bike riding. If you're interested, check out my first video on the topic.


 Regular guy, nice post. I guess where you live ( NJ ?) they are allowed on multi use trails? Not so in MA where I pedal. How was the weight? My test ride on one was like 50 lbs and tough to move around. Wheel lofts over rocks and logs? Better than your other mt bike? Why not just a get a dirt bike for real off road speed?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

leeboh said:


> Regular guy, nice post. I guess where you live ( NJ ?) they are allowed on multi use trails?


Not really no. They are considered motorized bicycles, only legal on moto trails.

E-bikes in New Jersey | NJ Bicycle and Pedestrian Resource Center

His buddy the bike shop guy who sells them states so in his interview.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

RGMTB said:


> I've just been riding non-motorized bikes for so long that I really didn't think I would take to this kind of riding so fast. It was quite fun and I hope to do it more often.


I'll bet you do! Non-motorized bicycles are slower and can really wear you down at times. I am going to tough it out and hang in there with mine just a little longer though.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

So not legal on multi use trails trails. Seems some issues then.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I thought known poaching vids were to be removed?


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

leeboh said:


> I thought known poaching vids were to be removed?


Did you report the video for being a poaching video? The moderators are volunteers and we need the users to report stuff that is illegal. I will take a look and if this video is poaching remove it.

http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/befo...forum-rules-read-me-1022310.html#post12820272


----------

